# Sit "pretty?"



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I've been trying to teach Renji how to sit "pretty" (or sit up and beg, however you look at it). No reason, it's just a cute trick. Is there an issue of balance and building up muscles before the trick can be properly performed? Renji will either just bounce a little on his hind legs or go stand straight up and "balance" on his rear paws or he'll just jump up. I've been trying to reward just the little "bounces" and trying to ask more and more, but I wonder if there is a better way to teach this or should I just stay the course and allow his balance and muscle to build? Right now I am holding a treat or toy over his nose, moving it back towards his rear, as he sits.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I did the same way with Dante and I really thought he was just a klutz that he couldn't do it sooner







I may have been holding the treat too high, I asked him for it the other night after not having done it in months and months and he went into a perfect sit back on his back legs, I did have the treat barely over his nose and in a closed fist


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Awww go Dante!! That's great.







At one point, Renji got so excited that he did tumble over onto his back in an undignified heap. Ah, my graceful lump of dogblob.







He does seem to be getting a wee bit better each time so maybe it is all about building strength and balance sense. We're also very careful to do it on proper surfaces like grass or carpet.


----------



## thor wgsd (Jun 18, 2008)

I am still working on this, but this is how I am doing it:

I started with "high 5" with both paws, then went to "give me 10" - then from there I am making him "sit" for a while in that position.. From there it's not far off.. 

-thomas-


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMI've been trying to teach Renji how to sit "pretty" (or sit up and beg, however you look at it). No reason, it's just a cute trick. Is there an issue of balance and building up muscles before the trick can be properly performed?


With some dogs, yes. My Golden had to build up her balance before she was able to do this trick. I basically did what you described and at first just rewarded her for the "bounce" (she couldn't stay up) and then after a while when she seemed to be improving her balance I began to wait for her to stay up a little bit longer before rewarding, until eventually she would balance for longer amounts of time. Some people practice with a wall behind the dog in the beginning to help them balance.

Here's a photo of the 'finished product':


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: DianaM Is there an issue of balance and building up muscles before the trick can be properly performed?


I believe there IS with larger dogs. It seems to me that small dogs usually take to it faster than larger dogs. 

Here is a picture of the "sitter upper" that I had. We all know that Border Collies are generally more athletic than the average GSD and I still had to build up his "sitting up muscles" before he was able to do it easily. Once he got his muscles built up, he sat up a LOT!

I used to get him to try to sit up by moving the treat exactly like you are. A few times I even went to far as to pick up his front feet and help him into position and then hold him there. At first he was kinda "wobbly", you could tell him muscles weren't used to it. But before too long, his muscles got into "shape". And then it was very easy for him.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: Is there an issue of balance and building up muscles before the trick can be properly performed? Renji will either just bounce a little on his hind legs or go stand straight up and "balance" on his rear paws or he'll just jump up.


YES, it's definitely a strength and balance thing for the 'core' of our dogs. So you do have to build up.

But be careful with what you think you want to teach and what you are teaching. I use a fistful of treats, get my dog into a 'sit' and then with the fist really close to my pups nose 'lure' them into the beg. As long as they are in it, the treats are all slowly licked and milked out of my closed fist. If the dog tumbles or sits back down, no big deal. The treat fist just stops giving out treats until they 'assume the position' again. 

Hungry dog, wonderful teeny treats, and time gradually increase the strength and ability of our dogs to stay 'begging'. 

Make sure the treats(fist) aren't too high or the dog WILL bounce up or go onto 2 hind legs. This is a great exercise to progress to later on (sit, beg, stand on 2 legs, beg, sit .......... all in a row for a session) but you need a solid 'beg' first.


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

I think some dogs do it, some don't.
I blame not being able to beg or roll over on echos size, but who knows maybe its just his stubborn personality.

Indigo is smaller and thinner boned and does both tricks with little training.


----------

